# Charlotte Hornets first round draft picks



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Charlotte Hornets first round draft picks.
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=17100461

Ricky Davis (1998)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's all around a nice set of picks... the problem is keeping them around :|


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

1996 -- Kobe Bryant, Lower Merion HS (PA)

Damn... just damn..


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> 1996 -- Kobe Bryant, Lower Merion HS (PA)
> 
> Damn... just damn..



haha yea, if i was a hornets fan i'd be mad about that deal as well, although when it happened i would imagine not many people were questioning the deal, vlade was a decent player at that time, and no-body not even jery west had any idea about how kobe would turn out.


----------

